# Russia records lowest infection rate in 6 months



## mellowyellow (Jan 9, 2021)

More than one million people in Russia have reportedly been vaccinated against COVID-19, with the nation recording its lowest infection rate in over 6 months. Russia approved the Sputnik V jab, which was the first registered vaccine against COVID-19, in August 2020. The jab was developed by the state-run Gamaleya Institute and boasts an efficacy rate of above 95 per cent, according to officials.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

I don't believe a single word out of Russia on anything.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

If it's true then kudos to them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> If it's true then kudos to them.


And if it's not true, kudos to them for living up to their ways.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2021)

When Putin is talking he's lying.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> When Putin is talking he's lying.


Reminds me of a joke my husband told me.

Q: How do you know when a politician is lying?

A: You can see their lips moving.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Reminds me of a joke my husband told me.
> 
> Q: How do you know when a politician is lying?
> 
> A: You can see their lips moving.


That's what Judge Judy says about teenagers.  Really, though, it's a shame.  I had high hopes for Russia when Gorbachev was around.  Oh well.  It's hard when your history has no democracy in it.  Heck, seems hard when democracy is in your history.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

For the life of me, I just can't figure out why his nose keeps getting longer.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 10, 2021)

I would be skeptical about Any information, concerning this virus, released by Any of the more "totalitarian" governments.....Russia, China, Iran, etc.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 10, 2021)

If I, Vladimir Putin, say Sputnik V jab is good, then is good. It made me more of a man. Do you want to be big burly man, make women swoon? Get Sputnik V, 95% effective, can't go wrong.


----------

